# Cardioversion and E/M charge



## acgtammy (Dec 20, 2010)

Can we bill 92960 and 99231-25?


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes you can if there were medical nescessity for the e & m visit on the same day as a cardioversion.


----------

